# Circuito con 2 caras en Eagle 4.09



## Moya (Jun 1, 2007)

Soy principiante y no se como le hago para hacer un circuito con 2 caras  , les agradeceria mucho su ayuda


----------



## eidtech (Jun 1, 2007)

es muy facil, ya que colocaste todos tus componentes al darle el comando de "route" en la parte superior te aparecen los layers que deseas  utilizar, en tu caso debes usar top y bottom. 

Si usas el autoroute debes escoger que vas a usar top y bottom y listo es todo...


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 1, 2007)

Sino si routeas a mano cuando habilites la herramienta de routeo pone el layer top en activo para la cara de los componentes y bottom para la otra... normalmente el top es rojo y el bottom es azul... luego para imprimir cada cara dejas activos solo los layers que quieres imprimir, recuerda que tal cual esta ne la pantalla te lo imprime (excepto por los efecto de ampliación y de mirroring) 
un consejo que te doy es que busques un tutorial de esos que andan dando vuelt apor la red... son muy practicos y te ayudan a arrancar (al menos conmigo funcionaron).
SUERTE


----------

